# 2 Can Up 2 Cans Hit W/A Clear View



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

It seem possible to get 3 hits on a single can before it hits the ground and also 3 cans up 3 cans hit with a careful throw.


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Great shooting Darrell !!! you never stop pushing to the limit, good attitude ... now 3 flying cans are indeed difficult (3 shoots in about 1 to 1,5 sec. on 3 different flying paths) WOW, that would be INCREDIBLE !!!

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Damn Darrell...


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

Wing shooting beyond my level at this time, but WOW ... another impressive feat! This example and others, including the great instructions from Darrell in trying to make instinctual style shooting accessible for us learners. Always serves as inspiration for me, in the hopes of someday achieving these kind of hand catapulting abilities .... practice, practice, practice ... I must!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow dgui, nice shootin', keep it up man. That was impressive. As is the case with all your previous works.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

I believe it is Darrell...hey, I got some extra light tubing if ya need some...pm me


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Thanks for the good comments and I should have mentioned on the video credit to Ray for his Super Pouch that makes for a quicker reload and a more solid delivery. Also Tex small diameter tubes are fast.

Timed from hit to hit at .66 tenths of a second so for 3 hits it may require two tenths second faster. But the idea for this video was to view the hits better.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Im not a hunter but I would think that hunters who wing shoot would fancy gettin 2 or 3 birds in flight rather than only one.


----------

